# wiper motor control



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I just got done testing a simple solution for controlling a wiper motor, leds or any dc motor...I had a old model train transformer (make sure it's dc output), this one is for a G scale train Set, it's 0-24 volts dc @ 5amps. It woked flawlessly for 8 hours of continious operation..I ran mine at about 6 volts.

This could be a cheap speed controller if you happen to have one laying around.


Troy


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

A new item to look for at garage sales and thrift stores. Thanks, Troy!


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

No problem, I installed it on one of my witches that uses a wiper motor for head movement and LED lit ping pong balls for eyes, works like a charm.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet -what a great idea


----------

